# سؤال عن عطل في سيارة نيسان صني



## أبو أنس المصري (3 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الكرام بالله عليكم من يستطيع مساعدتي فلا يبخل علي قبل أن أبيع سيارتي إللي ما استخدمتها على قدر ما ركنتها، وقدر الله وما شاء فعل.

السيارة هي نيسان صني 2008 كوري ماشي 60 ألف كيلو فقط. السيارة كانت سوت حادث قبل أن أشتريها وطار في الإيرباج إللي موجود في الدريكسون وما تركب واحد غيره.

بعد ما اشتريتها بفترة قليلة بدأت السيارة وأنا ماشي تقطع مرة أو مرتين بس بعد كده تمشي عادي، التطور إللي بعده نورت لمبة check engine وكان التطور التالي أن السيارة أصبحت تتوقف ولكني لما أشغلها تشتغل، ثم كان آخر شئ أن السيارة لما تتوقف لا تقبل التشغيل بعد كده إلا بعد ساعتين مثلاً.

طبعاً أن في كل هذه المراحل ما كنت مقصر وكنت أصلح فيها بس للاسف (وقدر الله وما شاء فعل) فحصت كمبيوتر وصفيت الماكينة ونظفت البخاخات وبوابة الهواء وغيرت فلتر البنزين والبوجيهات وحتى الكونتاكت غيرته ولكن لا تغيير حتى الآن بل الحالة استمرت في السوء على النحو إللي أنا فصلته.

طبعاً أنا ما رحت للتوكيل لأن إللي أنا اشتريت منه السيارة كان XXXX وعمره ما اعتنى بالسيارة أبداً ولا عمرها شافت عتبة التوكيل، ولكني أصينها في مركز مايز.

هو بعد تصفية الماكينة تأكد أن الأمر غير متعلق بالميكانيكا ولكنه كهرباء كما كنت أعتقد من البداية والسبب هو:

أنه عندما يتم تشغيل السيارة وهي بارده هناك مروحة بتشتغل بعد فترة وجيزة وحتى والسيارة لساها بارده، وبمجرد ما تشتغل هذه المروحة تنور لمبة check engine تبدأ السيارة في البرجلة لمدة ثانيتن وبعدها تبطل وتحلف ما هي شغالة.

أنا اليوم رايح تاني للصيانة بس أنا خايف إنهم يطلبوا مني تغيير قطع أخرى ولا يحدث تقدم لأني صرفت إلى الآن ما يزيد عن 2000 ريال بدون أي تقدم بل السيارة عمالة تتأخر وأنا الآن راميها في الشارع ومتأجر سيارة. بالله عليكم لو تعرفوا آيه ممكن تكون المشكلة دلوني قبل ما أبيع السيارة بالخسارة من غير ما أكون استفتدت منها.


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

راجع ضغط طرمبه البنزين من المحتمل انها تكون ضعيفه وهي السبب في هذه المشكله


----------



## ابو ربحي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم قبل كل شىء تأكد ان مجس حرارة المحرك يعمل بشكل سليم ect قل للفني بأن يفحصه جيدا فمشكلتك سوف تكون هنا ان شاءالله وسيتم حلها وترجع السيارة لوضعها الطبيعي.
في امان الله ونحن ننتظرك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم تاكد مثل ما قال لك الاخ ابو ربحي بالاضافة الى ذلك تاكد من ان الecu مربوط بشكل جيد اي تاكد من ان القطب السالب المربوط معه مربوط بشكل جيد لان يعمل نفس المشكلة
تقبل تحياتي


----------

